# Nov 10 7 point



## deerehunter (Nov 12, 2012)

Shot this guy saturday night. 18 inch inside spread and 160 pounds dressed. Shot in the thumb of michigan. Good luck to all the hunters out there and be safe.


----------



## redprospector (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice buck. :msp_thumbup:

Andy


----------



## deerehunter (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks its been a while with my bow so I was grateful to take him.


----------



## brokenbudget (Nov 13, 2012)

that poor poor animal:msp_ohmy::frown:
















it had no idea how delicious it's going to be:hmm3grin2orange:
nice score:msp_thumbup:


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice deer and 5 days before some shot gunner got him.

 Al


----------



## deerehunter (Nov 14, 2012)

thanks...it def. was a little more rewarding to do it with the stick and string. Hopefully his big brother walks by tommorrow!


----------

